# Frost



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm yearnin for a rut startin frost , to hear leaves crunch under the hooves of a buck slipping through the woods on a chilly morning, t ohear critters scampering through the leaves while sitting up a tree in my summit.


----------

